# Guardian leader departs sept 29



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Dropped my Z4 off on Sept 11 in Munich. It will finally depart on Sept 29 on Guardian Leader scheduled to arrive in Port Hueneme on Oct 25 then on to SLC. Hopefully I will still have some good convertible weather.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm on the Guardian Leader also. :thumbup:


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

When did you drop off your car in Munich? This is the hardest part. You get to drive your new car, fall in love with it, then have to wait to get it back again.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Love my Z4 said:


> When did you drop off your car in Munich? This is the hardest part. You get to drive your new car, fall in love with it, then have to wait to get it back again.


I dropped it off 9/11. I agree that the wait is bad. I'm surprised that it didn't make it on the boat for 9/15! :dunno:


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

I also thought it would get on a ship sooner. When I found out it was finally scheduled I was happy to at least know when it would arrive. Then I saw that there was a ship that left on the 15th for the west coast but what can you do. I took this goodbye picture when I left Harms. Is your car in it?


----------



## imrans (Jul 19, 2006)

Love my Z4 said:


> I also thought it would get on a ship sooner. When I found out it was finally scheduled I was happy to at least know when it would arrive. Then I saw that there was a ship that left on the 15th for the west coast but what can you do. I took this goodbye picture when I left Harms. Is your car in it?


Hey!! My car is in that pic (the White M3); made my day . Dropped off on 9/10 (supposedly 30 minutes after the previous batch of cars were picked up).


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad I could make you smile. I saw your car it was beautiful. Are you on the Guardian Leader also?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

yes. I'm right next to imran's car. The gray 535i.


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

*Same boat as you: GUARDIAN LEADER*

Looks like I made it on the same boat: GUARDIAN LEADER.

I dropped mine off on 9/22.

I suppose we'll be picking our cars up at the same time (SanGuru), eh?


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

yup! see you at the dealer!  Hope you had a great trip too!


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

The ship is on its way to Southampton. Talk about slow boat!


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

At least we know it's on the way now!


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

Love my Z4 said:


> The ship is on its way to Southampton. Talk about slow boat!


Back in June my 135i vert was on the Volans Leader and it stopped in Emden Germany before going on to Southampton. Notice the Volkswagon Werk in the photo below. I guess it picked up some Volkswagons to ride along with the Bimmers.

http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e125/nneely/test/ship7A.jpg


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

very slow moving!


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Norm37 said:


> Back in June my 135i vert was on the Volans Leader and it stopped in Emden Germany before going on to Southampton. Notice the Volkswagon Werk in the photo below. I guess it picked up some Volkswagons to ride along with the Bimmers.
> 
> http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e125/nneely/test/ship7A.jpg


Yes, The Guardian Leader also spent 12 hours in Emden, Germany on its way to Southampton. I guess I am just impatient. I want my Z4 before the snow starts to stick. It has already snowed here in Utah. The temp went from 87 on Monday to 50 on Tuesday. But I guess that is what heated seats and steering wheels are for!


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

My car is on Guardian Leader as well. I'm overdue for my ED pic-posting-writeup. I still haven't uploaded all my pics yet. doh!


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

The boat must be out on the open seas, and I don't see an updated location on it today...


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

sfbayrealtor1 said:


> The boat must be out on the open seas, and I don't see an updated location on it today...


Do you have a link for the site you are checking?

(yes checking the wiki for the best one.....)


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Where is my car!!!*

I have been checking digital-seas.com and marinetraffic.com but there hasn't been an update all week. It still shows that it is in Southampton. I think we are truly on a slow boat!!! :dunno:


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

or maybe...it's going so fast, radar can't pick it up! LOL


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

I called the BMW Special Sales # on Friday 11/6 and at that time the VPC was looking at my bumper damage.

I hope to pick it up this weekend 11/14, but that's just my guess... and wish.

The wait has been easy, up until this last week!


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Just got the call from my CA. It's ready for pickup!  Looks like the wait is almost over... Now if I can just avoid wrecking my lease turn-in on the way to the dealer... (knock knock..)


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

sfbayrealtor1 said:


> Just got the call from my CA. It's ready for pickup!  Looks like the wait is almost over... Now if I can just avoid wrecking my lease turn-in on the way to the dealer... (knock knock..)


well Mike??? 

still no car here. ED gave me some BS about a hard drive upgrade... I told them upgrade the damn hard drive after I get the car... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

sfbayrealtor1 said:


> Just got the call from my CA. It's ready for pickup!  Looks like the wait is almost over... Now if I can just avoid wrecking my lease turn-in on the way to the dealer... (knock knock..)


Congratulations! Still waiting on mine. Last I heard it should be at the dealer on Thursday.


----------



## Newman (Mar 3, 2007)

Thursday? I was told Wednesday. Maybe it was pushed back or we are not on the same truck. Figures that it would be tomorrow though because that is when the bad weather will roll in.

~David



Love my Z4 said:


> Congratulations! Still waiting on mine. Last I heard it should be at the dealer on Thursday.


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Newman said:


> Thursday? I was told Wednesday. Maybe it was pushed back or we are not on the same truck. Figures that it would be tomorrow though because that is when the bad weather will roll in.
> 
> ~David


Just heard from my CA. He said it show that it hasn't shipped yet but the ETA still shows 11/12. He said something about BMW implementing a new paperwork system for the truckers and it is slowing everything down. I heard it is suppose to snow Thur - Sat.


----------



## Newman (Mar 3, 2007)

My CA sent me an updated email that said car was due for delivery tonight and I could get it Friday or Saturday. 48 - 72 hours to deliver a car? Ouch.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

after talking to the European Delivery guys... my car is due for a hard drive upgrade. 2 more days later the hard drive upgrade still hasn't happen. I asked them if this could be done at the dealer and they said NO which is ridiculous. The car is under high priority but they can't even upgrade the hard drive to get it to me?? 

I am very curious to know if there were any other damage that they are not telling me... These guys would be getting a 0 if there was a survey.:thumbdwn:


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

SANguru...sounds wierd about the hard drive upgrade. I took delivery yesterday afternoon, and they hadn't upgraded the HD with the U.S. maps (still had European navigation on the HD), so I wonder what they could be upgrading?? I'm bringing the car back tomorrow for the Nav HD upgrade. My CA said they usually do that at that VPC and not at the dealer...so something is a bit a miss. sorry to hear about the continued delays...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

sfbayrealtor1 said:


> SANguru...sounds wierd about the hard drive upgrade. I took delivery yesterday afternoon, and they hadn't upgraded the HD with the U.S. maps (still had European navigation on the HD), so I wonder what they could be upgrading?? I'm bringing the car back tomorrow for the Nav HD upgrade. My CA said they usually do that at that VPC and not at the dealer...so something is a bit a miss. sorry to hear about the continued delays...


that brings up an interesting point... they told me that the HD could NOT be upgraded at the dealer... now I know they are full of sh!t!


----------



## nu bee (May 1, 2005)

Finally got word today that mine has appeared and will be at the dealer this weekend. Earliest we can make it to L.A. is next Thursday. Our ship docked on the 30th - a few days after yours. Not really sure what day can be claimed as the dropoff day since we never really picked it up.

We did need an HD upgrade at the Welt. That was why we couldn't drive it away. Plus it turned out the software loaded at the factory was not compatible with the 'new' Nav system.
When it was 'fixed' we were too far away from Munich, so we told them to ship it. 

But all they need to do here is load the US Maps.

Therefore, next week we will get to drive it for the first time - probably take the coast back to Pebble Beach.

-Harry


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay now I am really mad. Last week my CA told me the delivery date would be today. Yesterday he checked and it hasn't even shipped from the VPC yet. He said he can't find out what is going on. He can only email them and hasn't gotten an answer yet. I just called ED and asked why it hadn't shipped when it was scheduled for delivery today. The person was not very pleasant and said 

" How do you know it is suppose to be there today? You don't have access to that information." 

I told her that my CA told me.

"Well they don't have access to the information we have." 

I said fine then why don't you tell me why it has been sitting at the VPC for over a week.

"It hasn't been sitting for a week it is being processed".

We left it at she will find out what the holdup is and email me what is going on. I am not holding my breath. :banghead:


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Looks like the HD/Nav upgrade is more complicated than they initially stated. Service dept just called to let me know that it's going to take about 2days to do it; as they normally do this at the VPC. Let's see how it goes...


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

no call from ED today again....


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Email from BMWNA. Apparently the rockchip in my windshield turned into a crack. The dealership was planning on fixing it when it arrived, but ED said they ordered a new windshield and that is why the car has not shipped yet. The wait continues.


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

finally got the call today.. the car is at the dealership and the will be ready for pickup tomorrow!


----------



## Hans Delbruck (Jun 9, 2002)

My car is still at the VPC getting the Performance Parts installed. Looks like one more week, I hope.  The woman at BMW Special Sales was really nice - thanks for keeping me posted.

Enjoy your cars, shipmates!


----------



## sfbayrealtor1 (Jan 19, 2006)

Woohoo! Sheesh, what took you so long? 

(I know, don't want to get you started! Lol)

congrats!!


----------



## Newman (Mar 3, 2007)

The ol' "the car will be there in 6 - 8 weeks" is now entering its 10th week. I wonder what happend to my car that they are not telling me.

~David


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Newman said:


> The ol' "the car will be there in 6 - 8 weeks" is now entering its 10th week. I wonder what happend to my car that they are not telling me.
> 
> ~David


I thought your car came in already. I finally called ED and they emailed me today. After they told me they were fixing the windshield, they said I should have my car within the 8-10 weeks it normally takes for a west coast car. Is it just me or do they keep increasing the time it is suppose to take.


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't get ahold of my CA, I probably bugged him so much he is ignoring me now. ED said the trucking company said it should be here by Sunday. Keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Newman said:


> Well all, looks like my car finally showed up on the grid again. It reached the dealership today but I have to pick it up tomorrow because they "have stuff to do to it."
> 
> ~David


congrats David!


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

CA tells me my car will arrive at the dealership tomorrow and I can pick it up on Monday!!!!!:sabrina:


----------



## Newman (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you. Funny thing though. As we all know, now when we pick up the car at Welt, BMW only puts about 1 - 2 gallons into the tank. Enough, they told me, to get to a gas station to fill it up myself. When I picked my car up yesterday, my dealer had put only about 1 gallon in the car. I asked why it wasn't filled up becuase it was empty when I picked it up in Germany. I was told that they don't fill up EDs, "sorry". Strange. So, it was pick up the car and make another run to the gas station. 

On the other hand, they did put in an IPOD adaptor. I had to purchase one in Germany because they told me it didn't come with the car. LOL. Now I have 2.

And have fun in the new car Z4. Just hope it doesn't snow today although it is to cold to put the top down anyway.



SANguru said:


> congrats David!


----------



## Love my Z4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Hurray!!!! I picked up my car this afternoon. The car was just as beautiful as I remember. They gave me 1/4 tank of gas. Still don't think I will ever do ED again. Just too long of a wait 73 days!!!:supdude:

Paula


----------



## SANguru (Jun 14, 2009)

Love my Z4 said:


> Hurray!!!! I picked up my car this afternoon. The car was just as beautiful as I remember. They gave me 1/4 tank of gas. Still don't think I will ever do ED again. Just too long of a wait 73 days!!!:supdude:
> 
> Paula


congrats. My dealer filled up my tank on delivery.


----------

